# How much are fancy goldfish/which most common?



## Sawyer (Dec 28, 2008)

I was wondering what fancy varieties of goldfish are most common and how much they cost?


----------



## goldfishbetta (May 10, 2009)

I think Fantails are most common in stores for fancies. It depends on thier size. A regular 2-3 incher at most pet stores would be anywhere from $2- $10.


----------



## *Mrs.Chris* (Aug 23, 2009)

I paid 2.99 for my fantails and I see them the most often. I am glad they are the cheapest, because I love the fantails.. I think they are the pretiest..


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

There are many different types of fancies that run anywhere from $2-3 to about $25 depending on species and size.


----------

